# Help Metal Halide inside the canopy.



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I am trying to setup a 90 gallon 31" tall tank. I saw a lighting in ebay that you just attached to the edege of the aquarium and it has a hevy duty fan. It comes with 250 metal halide 36" lenght this will fit my 36x18x31 tank. The problem that im having to put that inside the canopy. My canopy has a 9" tall space inside and the back if fully open for heat displacement. Can I use this type of setup? What's your advice?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

I have oak canopy that was 9" originally. I'm using it for my reef tank. I've gone with a retro fit from hellolights.com with (2) 150watt MHs and (2) 55watt T5's. I built up my canopy about 8", because once you put the MH fixture inside you might only have 3" left of room from the water to MH. This way I have 9" of space between the MH and water. People do recommend up to 12" of space in order not to run into heating issues.

heres some retro fits from them.
http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=558
http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=707


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I saw this light it has 150w metal halide + 2 39w T5. Is this enough for a 90G tall tank.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't think you need a fan unless it's an enclosed environment. Having a completely open back to a canopy should be more than enough to cool by natural convection.


----------

